# Positive hpt when I'm not pregnant!



## Mariana

Hi,

I had a missed misscarriage in January, following which I had to have two evacuations.  Now I am having IVF, tomorrow is embryo transfer.  However, today I did a pregnancy test because I wanted to see a negative result to bridge the gap between my last pregnancy and the one that I'm now hoping for.  Pyschologically, I wanted to see that I'm not so that I can believe it when I am ... if you see what I mean?  The test has come out positive but I know I'm not pregnant because:

a.  I haven't had sex since my last period.
b.  I have been scanned numerous times since then and the lining was thin, follicles seen, nothing else.  Then it got thicker and follicles grew.
c.  I have had two anaesthetics in this last week - broke my elbow and egg collection.

Can you pls tell me how it's possible that I am giving a false result?  Will this affect the clinics decision to put back my embies?

Many thanks, Mariana


----------



## Ruth

The HCG you picked up on the pregnancy test is from the trigger injection you had prior to your egg collection!!!!!!
Nothing to worry about!! That is why you shouldn´t test till at least a week after ET as the injection can stay in your body for that length of time.

Ruth


----------



## Mariana

Thank you so much.  I was beginning to think I could never trust another hpt!!

M


----------

